# the dreaded dry hacking c-o-u-g-h...



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I know this has gone around before, but: quite a number of my goats have had a persistent, dry cough. No temp, no symptoms, everyone is eating, playing, pooping, etc. I have talked to a number of people, vets and other goat folks, with no definitive answers. Some say it's an allergy, the weather is dry, the hay is dusty, etc. I've heard I should do a nasal swab; that there could be an underlying chronic infection. Treat with VetRx, don't treat with VetRx. Give antibiotics, etc. etc.

The doe I bought two weeks ago -- the one that just kidded -- is now coughing... any ideas? Keep in mind that I've been breeding does this month, so my does are in their first 30 days of pregnancy. I have to use antibiotics so early, but I'd like to kcik this cough!
Thanks all!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With coughs, it literally can be ANYTHING, and yes, it is best to err on the side of caution when treating preggy does with any drug.
Lungworm could be the culprit and it is very difficult to even diagnose a possible lungworm issue. Ivermectin is safe for pregnant does, if your does have not been wormed with fecals in the last 30-60 days, it may be a good time to do so. I give wormer orally 2x at 10 days apart when needed. 

Also, unless I see a nasal discharge change color....any color but clear....I do not use antibiotics, most times the runny noses clear up on their own.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

UGH dont get me started on the coughs!!!

its been nothing but a nightmire! I now am trying an experiment with one of my coughing does. She is getting Aramycin crumbles in her food to see if a constant antibiotic will kick it out of her system!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I just talked to my vet again tonight -- maybe some sort of nasal drops with a very mild steroid to knock out the repetitive coughing and give them a break. He going to think it over. ALso considering a nasal swab. will let you know if anything turns up.... was hoping one of you had an instant cure! :shrug:


----------

